# Table saw thin rip jig



## sprucegum (Feb 14, 2014)

I seem to recall someone asking about a safe way to do thin rips on the TS. I stumbled onto plans for a neat jig this morning here is the link. http://www.woodsmithshop.com/download/209/tablesawrippingjig.pdf

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Hawker 1 (Feb 14, 2014)

Thanks. Printed it out and filed . Looks to be a simple jig to make.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fret440 (Feb 14, 2014)

Hey @Bean_counter , this might be up your alley...

Jacob

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum (Feb 14, 2014)

Hawker 1 said:


> Thanks. Printed it out and filed . Looks to be a simple jig to make.


Yes it is the same technique as most of us use for thin rips but it apears that it will give you fast, accurate ,repeatable cuts.


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 14, 2014)

Cool, Woodsmith makes awesome plans

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ButchC (Feb 14, 2014)

I didn't make my own, but this one from Rockler works very well:

Thin stock ripping jig

Butch


----------

